# new pics!



## callaghan. (Sep 11, 2006)

just got the rack on and tints done. im bored and in love with my new allroad so felt id post haha!


----------



## eurocars (Mar 10, 2004)

*Re: new pics! (callaghan.)*

full body paint, a 4.2? Or an option paint with the 2.7T?


----------



## pendulum (Apr 29, 2001)

*Re: new pics! (eurocars)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eurocars* »_full body paint, a 4.2? Or an option paint with the 2.7T?

rofl.







http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4010713
jon you just replied to his other thread after it had been bumped 4 months late!








awesome car man, i still love the full body paint, the 4.2, and your "OEM" wheels. awesome setup, i'm jealous!


----------



## eurocars (Mar 10, 2004)

*Re: new pics! (BabyFoodYellowGTI)*

thanks







rough day I guess


----------



## callaghan. (Sep 11, 2006)

*Re: new pics! (BabyFoodYellowGTI)*

haha yeah its the 4.2.

thanks man!! i love this damn thing so much...best car ive ever owned.

_Quote, originally posted by *BabyFoodYellowGTI* »_
rofl.







http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4010713
jon you just replied to his other thread after it had been bumped 4 months late!








awesome car man, i still love the full body paint, the 4.2, and your "OEM" wheels. awesome setup, i'm jealous!


----------



## vr6ninja (Mar 20, 2007)

*Re: new pics! (callaghan.)*

What percentage tinting is that? And do you have a photo of it on a sunny day. I'm really torn on what percent to go, It's not going to be much below %30 though cuz I think it's 35 around here that's illegal.


----------



## pendulum (Apr 29, 2001)

*Re: new pics! (vr6ninja)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vr6ninja* »_What percentage tinting is that? And do you have a photo of it on a sunny day. I'm really torn on what percent to go, It's not going to be much below %30 though cuz I think it's 35 around here that's illegal.

i realize you didn't ask me, but i have limo wrap on my allroad. feel free to look at my "pics" thread in here to see multiple pics of what it looks like. i have never gotten crap from any police about it and i love it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

